# Cockapoos and Goldendoodles



## Nicky79 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello everybody,

we are a little bit confused, because I talked to someone who knows Cockapoos and als Goldendoodles and she tended to the Goldendoodle.
She said that they do not suffer from separation anxiety so much, that they are even kinder with children because of the Golden Retriever in them and that they are not that nervous sometimes.

What is your opinion on that?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

But they are huge...are you looking for such a big dog??


----------



## Nicky79 (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually I am not sure. It is our first dog and I want to take him with me as a therapist dog (i am a psychologist). Therefore I need a dog, which has a solid character and is not so hyperactive. Between my patients we can go out and there is room for activity and play, but during the sessions he should be relaxed and come down. I hope I found the right english words for explaining what I mean...

Yours
Nicky


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You will find all those qualities in a Cockapoo too. Golden doodles are beautiful. I would have either


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I do happen to have a Cockapoo I have to watch around children (loves them but too bouncy), but many others have Cockapoo's that have always been gentle, I expect if you spend some time on goldendoodle forums (are there any?) you would find people having problems with some of them as well. I think which ever you go for you will need to find the right breeder and right temperament of the parents (my boys mum was pretty lively), and then I doubt it would make too much of a difference.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I think you would need to talk to a good breeder who can advise on the temperament of puppies in a specific litter. Each dog is different. Our 6 month old puppy would be an amazing therapy dog as she is calm, not at all anxious and loves attention and cuddles more than anything else. She has grown up with children and so she is great with them. Some of it is socialisation but mostly it is just her nature. We were very lucky! Good luck with your search.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree a lot of it is down to the dogs nature.

Betty is a live wire and a little bit anxty ( but very lovely)...Ted is much more chilled and will happily chillout between walks etc..they have both had the same amount of training so defo inbuilt.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a cockapoo and a mini labradoodle and the mini doodle is small than my cockapoo ( but he's quite big17/18 inch). When it comes to being home alone the labradoodle is better and from the start was fine to be left, the cockapoo cried for quite some time even though he had the other dog. The labradoodle is more independent and the cockapoo is a big whimp. but that may have something to do with female verses male, or even just the dog. 

Bigger dogs can be calmer and quieter as they mature but maturity takes longer in a bigger dog.

Goldendoodles come in different sizes.
Goldendoodles look nearly the same as cockapoos. It realy comes down to the individual dog and you will not know till you have it and its character has developed.
Both crosses are wonderful I see a black goldendoodle regularly hes a pup and hes going to be big and beautiful.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> I do happen to have a Cockapoo I have to watch around children (loves them but too bouncy), but many others have Cockapoo's that have always been gentle, I expect if you spend some time on goldendoodle forums (are there any?) you would find people having problems with some of them as well. I think which ever you go for you will need to find the right breeder and right temperament of the parents (my boys mum was pretty lively), and then I doubt it would make too much of a difference.


Dawn 
I swear Dudley and Milo are twins separated at birth
I long for the day Milo doesn't bounce into and up at everyone who visits.
He hasn't got a nasty bone in his body but omg when he jumps up it hurts!

Val


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

At the risk of being lynched - what about a cavapoo. 
Kiki is totally adorable (Ok I am biased!) She is calm and cuddly (when not being puppy mad) quick and eager to learn (when not distracted) fun to walk - plenty of energy to run and hunt and do wonderful joyous jumps, and not too big....
If you are seriously thinking of a goldendoodle you should just check out some of the pics of Teddy after he had been in that muddy puddle - was it at the last NW meet somebody help with which post it was in...


----------



## Nicky79 (Nov 3, 2012)

I like covapoos as well, but aren't they even smaller than a cockapoo.
My husband does not want a smaller dog than a cockapoo, because he thinks it does not suit a man to make wakes with very little dogs 
And I do not want to miss my chance of him going with the dog as well


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Check out the thread about comparing heights of cockapoos using cans - there is quite some variation and Kiki seems fairly similar to the middle sized cockapoo... 
My husband and sons were not at all sure about a poo of any sorts, but Kiki has more than won them over, the next dog will probably be another poo.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Marzi said:


> At the risk of being lynched - what about a cavapoo.
> Kiki is totally adorable (Ok I am biased!) She is calm and cuddly (when not being puppy mad) quick and eager to learn (when not distracted) fun to walk - plenty of energy to run and hunt and do wonderful joyous jumps, and not too big....
> If you are seriously thinking of a goldendoodle you should just check out some of the pics of Teddy after he had been in that muddy puddle - was it at the last NW meet somebody help with which post it was in...


Hi Marzi - it was the Scotland meet where the lovely Teddy started off beautiful and fluffy, had a ball on the walk and then lay down to cool himself off in the puddle. Kendal put the pics on.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Marzi said:


> At the risk of being lynched - what about a cavapoo.
> Kiki is totally adorable (Ok I am biased!) She is calm and cuddly (when not being puppy mad) quick and eager to learn (when not distracted) fun to walk - plenty of energy to run and hunt and do wonderful joyous jumps, and not too big....
> If you are seriously thinking of a goldendoodle you should just check out some of the pics of Teddy after he had been in that muddy puddle - was it at the last NW meet somebody help with which post it was in...


Both my two do that, my Teddy came out of a puddle one day and the only cream colour left on him was his head the rest of him was brown.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

janee said:


> Both my two do that, my Teddy came out of a puddle one day and the only cream colour left on him was his head the rest of him was brown.


Now maybe this is another point in favour of cavapoos? Kiki is most lady like about muddy puddles - tip toes around or bounds over! But well up for a splash in the nice clean sea!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Nicky79 said:


> My husband does not want a smaller dog than a cockapoo, because he thinks it does not suit a man to make wakes with very little dogs


LOL my hubby doesn't think "real" men don't have "small" dogs.. LOL

There is a site called DoodleKisses.com. They are a forum for Goldendoodles and 
Labradoodles. I was thinking of getting a Goldendoodle before we settle on a Cockapoo. When I was doing my research I found both mixes had good temperament. But when I was research breeders, it seemed the small the Goldendoodle the more expensive. Some of the dogs where just out of my range. Plus we decided we didn't want a big dog. The cockapoo fits us prefect. We have my husbands grandkids come up and wanted a dog that would do well with little kids. Both breeds fit the bill for that.

Of course I think either mix will do well, based on the home life. Any dog can become mean if put in a wrong home and not socialized well.

I joined DoodleKisses.com they are a good forum to go to if considering a Goldendoodle. I'm still a member...


----------

